# cordless hair clippers...



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

im looking for a good quality cordless hair clippers that I can also use for trimming my stubble and possible use on chest and back hair. Any good options available?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> im looking for a good quality cordless hair clippers that I can also use for trimming my stubble and possible use on chest and back hair. Any good options available?


Never found a cordless hair clipper that doesn't go sh!te after a couple months (battery always fcuks up, or blades start running really slow even though its fully charged) and this was a wahl one.

Best I've had is cordless, cost me £50 a wahl blak and white one, had it 5 years roughly, thought I'd try others when I misplaced this one and this is the only one that has lasted!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

what brands do salons use? Ive had a no1 all over for a few years now done at home but need a hair clipper that can trim as close as those salons use. Near enough razor quality. I work away and thinking of holiday when the electric current is strong enough for my plug in clippers.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> what brands do salons use? Ive had a no1 all over for a few years now done at home but need a hair clipper that can trim as close as those salons use. Near enough razor quality. I work away and thinking of holiday when the electric current is strong enough for my plug in clippers.


All my local barber's use Wahl not too sure about salons though


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Come on own up .....

we all know it's for your nuts


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

mrbritish said:


> Come on own up .....
> 
> we all know it's for your nuts


lol, those as well. And **** crack.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

As the guys above have stated - Wahl.

The blades are replaceable and easy to maintain.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

Dont bother with cordless m8, more hassle than they are worth.

A decent set of wahl clippers will last you ages as long as you look after them, ive had mine 2 years now and still going strong


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

this looks good?

http://www.hairsupermarket.com/p/1374


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> this looks good?
> 
> http://www.hairsupermarket.com/p/1374


Those look like shaping clippers m8 if thats what you are after? No size adjustment on them


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dave said:


> Dont bother with cordless m8, more hassle than they are worth.
> 
> A decent set of wahl clippers will last you ages as long as you look after them, ive had mine 2 years now and still going strong


thinking holiday tho mate where spains electric current isn't powerful enough to make my 3 pin clippers even hum! Had the same problem in mexico. Need something I can charge before I fly and use a few times on hol to keep trimmed.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> what brands do salons use? Ive had a no1 all over for a few years now done at home but need a hair clipper that can trim as close as those salons use. Near enough razor quality. I work away and thinking of holiday when the electric current is strong enough for my plug in clippers.


They all use wahl mate, cordless wahl's are great - also go to grade 0 so can do facial to stubble... If your facial hair actually grows unlike mine lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dave said:


> Those look like shaping clippers m8 if thats what you are after? No size adjustment on them


comes with 4x attachment combs, that'll be for head hair perhaps? No1, 2, 3 etc.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2013)

i have a tried a few cordless over the years and tbh they are usually crap and i always go back to my 10yr old wahl clippers.


----------



## danny-s-88 (Dec 16, 2012)

another vote for wahl bought a pair 2 years ago still going strong, had cordless ones that were sh*t


----------



## Lois1981 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a pair of panasonic cordless clippers been working great for well over a year, and I only have to charge them up about every 4 months, I use them at least twice a week.


----------



## Lois1981 (Mar 29, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00432ZJAM/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1371807363&sr=8-1π=SL75 think these are the ones I have.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

ive had a phillips one from boots thats plug to charge, then cordless, lasted me about 2 years lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I have got a bit of an obsession for clippers and shavers

I use this type for my head



This for hard to reach places



This for my face, balls and body lol



^it has a vacuum in it and collects the hair

I also use gillette profusion sometimes on head and on neck.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Wahl super taper, like yourself clubber i've spent an age trying to find such a trimmer, i find if i go right down i just spot up, so looked for one that would leave just a tiny bit of hair.

Turns out that wahl is the only one man enough for the job, everything else is sh!te or just breaks.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wahl-Super-Taper-Hair-Clipper/dp/B000GI3V1G

And if you need shorted, you can fit the balding clipper blades.


----------



## Longbow212 (May 26, 2013)

Wahl all the way.

I actually have two, a small high powered lithium battery one which i think is actually a body hair trimmer, top quality. I also recently bought a Wahl clip and rinse for 20 quid of amazon, good range of attachments too.


----------



## joyclifton (Sep 21, 2016)

I'd recommend the hair clippers Karmin T70


----------

